# hydroponic method to grow plants



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what do u think about it? 
did any of u tried it? 
we have a few "grow your own" shops (your own weed/grass ;-) ) but they hold very nice tricks - can i make hydro greenhouse for water plants (ludwigias, rotalas, "grass" plants like eleocharis, hemiantus etc )? 

if not , can i use their substrate ( small pure clay balls) ?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

mor b said:


> what do u think about it?
> did any of u tried it?
> we have a few "grow your own" shops (your own weed/grass ;-) ) but they hold very nice tricks - can i make hydro greenhouse for water plants (ludwigias, rotalas, "grass" plants like eleocharis, hemiantus etc )?
> 
> if not , can i use their substrate ( small pure clay balls) ?


Of course you can. This is how most nurseries grow plants.

Pictures from Tropica:

















Pictures from Florida Aquatic Nurseries:

















Oriental in Singapore:









Substrates vary on the setup you use and the plant you are growing. Also, the maturity of the plant is important.

My set up was made up of hydroponic growing trays connected to each other and then to a reservoir underneath. The plants where in styrofoam rafts that floated in the nutrient solution.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Any chance of us getting to see your setup, Art?
I've been scouring online for ages but have yet to come to a site that teaches a step by step guide to setting up and emersed setup.
Going to the hydro store and asking, i feel like i'm being suckered into buying stacks of over priced items and stuff i never needed.

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Jerome,

Sure, I posted a picture and talked about it here. Unfortunately, I don't have any other pics that I can find. I can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you're interested in doing hydroponic growing inside for less than you can get at your local Weed Shop, try getting a few 10g tanks and plumbing them all to the same pump for circulation. Then it's just a matter of making an eggcrate riser and punching holes in plastic pots to allow circulation under and into the pots. Using an inert medium such as Perlite or Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil is your best bet. Soils are possible, but are much more likely to cause problems in hydroponic culture.


----------

